# Wonderful Walleye



## PARSON (Dec 19, 2003)

This recipe smacks of delicious tasting. It is a take off from Michigan outdoors salmon recipe but with using walleye and a few other ingredients.  
I GLASS DISH TO FIT YOUR SIZE FISH FILETS.
TAKE AND PLACE GARLIC SALT ON BOTH SIDES AND LAY IN DISH.
TAKE AND MELT BUTTER AND COVER EACH FISH FILET COMPLETELY. IT IS O'K TO HAVE EXTRA LYING IN THE DISH. 
NOW TAKE SOY SAUCE AND PLACE OVER THE TOP OF THE FISH USING A TABLE OR TEASPOON. IF YOU HAVE LEMON PEPPER ADD TO TOP OF FISH.
CHOP UP SOME ONIONS AND PLACE OVER THE TOP. WE LIKE ONIONS SO I COMPLETELY COVERED THE FISH. PUT IN THE OVEN AT 350 DEGREES AND COOK FOR 20-25 MINUTES OR UNTIL FISH FLAKES WITH USING A FORK.
SERVE WITH A BAKE POTATO AND ENJOY. :xzicon_sm


----------

